# Condo Assoc. bid help



## mr hydroseed (Sep 17, 2005)

i'm working on a bid for a 14 unit condo association comprised 50yr and older persons. I know last year they spent a little more than they wanted and would like to offer a very appealing offer for them. This seems to be a high maintenance account, where i can't see there being more than 6" of snow accumulating before i will plow it. I also believe in charging a consistant price for number of visits rather than inches. It takes twice the amount of work to plow a lot twice at 4" per visit. Rather than once at 8" I almost feel like i should just have one price that covers 2-4" for each visit. The only time it would be acceptable to get more than 4" of snow would be from late night to early morning. I guess i'm answering my own questions. 
If you guys know your going to be hit hard, say 12+ inches how deep will you let it pile up before you will plow? Meaning, you'd be an idiot to wait until after a 16" storm to start plowing a large unoccupied lot over the weekend. but then again you can't plow every 2" it snows and charge the customer 8 
(2-4") $500 = $4000
Back to the condos, should i offer several precise charges every inch or 
2-4,4-6,6-8,8-10?
or
1 visit storm 2-4" $899
2 visit storm $1699
or
Storm/Ice visit fee $500 ($500 just for showing up, It's a 30 minute drive also includes one sand/salt application)
plus 2" $299 = $799
plus 3" $399 = $899 average of the 2-4" quote previously. 
plus 4" $499 = $999 
This way i can charge $999 if its a heavy 4" or be nice and only charge 3" but still make as much as the 2-4" price. $500 will cover the gas and time driving there plus make it worth while if i'm only going there to spread salt.
or 
just word it differently
2" = $799
3" = $899
4 = $999
but then what about more visits???
i want them to feel like their getting a great deal.


----------



## jglandscaping (Dec 31, 2004)

You shouldnt take stuff that far away, you will really mess up your profit margins. You should keep a nice tight route. You won't be able to provide adiquate service unlike someone who is closer to them.
Back to the pricing, price it at every six inches, the recommended amount to push at once is six inches, that how I do it and people love it. Charging by the inch gets really confusing also. Even if I need to go back twice, I usually price it enough where I can still make money if I return twice within 6 inches.
Thanks
James


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

To me a visit is a visit, if your contract says you plow at 2" (so the elders can get around) but because its snowing like crazy you wait till 6" builds up, but someone slips and busts a hip, your negligent. Commercial is really different from residential thats why the insurance is so much higher for it. Last year we had one storm that really put the white stuff down, but since I knew my commercial was closed for business I left it alone and did others. When I got to it there was 6" of snow on the lot, what a royal pain. 6" is very different to plow than 2". Its smart that you have the salting built into the plowing. I am a firm believer in salting after plowing (commercial only), you don't use as much salt and if it does still snow a little bit the salt will eat it off.

Oh yeah, 30min drive is pretty far, they could be getting snow and you might not, vice versa.


----------

